# 3G MIUI Not working



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Just installed the MIUI4D21_10_21.zip and everything seems to be working okay except for the lack of 3g data.. any help?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Probably your problem can be phone.apk, try installing the version 1.11.9 of MIUI4D2G


----------

